# cabinet for price upto  4k.



## Ashok Verma (Nov 27, 2013)

somebody please suggest a good cabinet for price upto  4k.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 27, 2013)

Cooler master K380 or K350- they should cost around Rs 3700 or less.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2013)

Bitfenix Merc Alpha @ 3500. You can get even less locally.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2013)

best option ~4k:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/179338-antec-gx700-discussion-thread.html


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 27, 2013)

+1 for gx 700


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> best option ~4k:
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/179338-antec-gx700-discussion-thread.html



+1 to this.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

+1 for GX700. Look no further.


----------



## Harshverma (Dec 3, 2013)

Cooler masters K380


----------



## evil_maverick (Dec 25, 2013)

have a look at this
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=180010


----------

